# Changing Personal Photo.



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

It might be just me but im finding it really hard to upload a personal photo. Iv clicked on My controles and then Change personal photo. One the page loaded i browsed my pictures and selected the one i want. I then clicked upload and it said "Thanks. Personal Photo Choice Updated." It went back to the previous page and nothing had happend. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Is it 'personal photo' or 'avator' you are trying to add?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

if your personal photo is this










then it worked 

If you want a picture at the top left of your posts under your user name then you need to go into "edit avatar settings" in "my controls"

the personal photo is what is shown in "your profile"


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Yey!  thanks for the tips


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I have another trouble now. I dont mean to sound thick but changing the avatar picture is a complicated one. (Im no good with computers.) Loaded it up onto a myspace and opened the pic, copied and pasted the link into the box and it come up that a error has occured. "Sorry, but the URL you entered for your avatar was incorrectly formatted or the link is not valid." I only want the same pic that is my Personal photo. Any tips??? Sorry for being so awkward


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

use the url for the pic I put above, it should work

go to edit avatar again and copy and paste the url (I've put it below) into the *Enter a URL to an online avatar image*

box

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/pro.../photo-6916.jpg


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Done!!!  Thanks very much pg tips


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:clap:


----------

